
Canonical Makes Ubuntu for Windows SubSystem for Linux a Priority - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-makes-ubuntu-for-windows-subsystem-for-linux-a-priority/
======
Data_Junkie
Having to use widows to use Linux is a whole new level of dumb. Is what it is,
but holy Christ is it illogical.

